# Gas mileage



## feq451 (Oct 2, 2015)

Just taking a quick poll. I just got a 2010 eos, manual. I do mostly highway 80% at 80mph and am averaging about 22mpg. I expected better, tires are inflated, ran some fuel additive through and I just had the intake manifold changed under warranty. How are other people doing.


----------



## garner49 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Milage*

One of your problems is "80 mph"; I'm sure that's over the speed limit. One day it'll cost you. I generally run the speed limit, and on the Interstate with a 70 mph limit, will set the cruise control on around 72 as shown by the GPS. Yes, cars are passing me sometimes; but then I pass them as they are pulled over for speeding, and I bet I get there just a few minutes after them. 

On a recent trip down I-65 and then east on I-20 thru Atlanta, the dash showed 36.2 mpg for the trip. I did buy gas at Walmart and got right on the road, slowing once and stopping one time for a p-break. I see 22 around town; but 24 if I'm not stopping a lot. My average on the highway is 32+. Not sure whey the 36 on the last trip, but pleased.

Gas can make a big difference. Are you using 91 octane and above? Buying from a 'branded' station? Those are things you can control. How many miles on the car? If a lot, you may need to check the plugs, air-filter and for intake blockage. If all that show you nothing, take it to the dealer and let them run a diagnosis. 

What ever the case, enjoy the car. We do.


----------



## CUCURELLO (Mar 8, 2014)

garner49 said:


> *One of your problems is "80 mph"; I'm sure that's over the speed limit. One day it'll cost you.* I generally run the speed limit, and on the Interstate with a 70 mph limit, will set the cruise control on around 72 as shown by the GPS. Yes, cars are passing me sometimes; but then* I pass them as they are pulled over for speeding,[/B] and I bet I get there just a few minutes after them.
> 
> 
> .*


*

I too have found that there is a direct correlation between self righteousness & gas mileage*


----------



## 1texansfan1 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Texas autobaun*

I have no idea where the OP is from -But Texas has MANY places where 75 is the limit and on our toll road 85MPH. That said -there is a direct correlation to gas mileage... even our Passat TDI drops at 85 + a lil bit. My EOS is a 2014 and defiantly gets better than 30 @ 75-80. 
I too love the EOS very fun car- quick and like the handling better than I expected from reviews. Only VERY minor gripes and most importantly would buy 2 more if I could afford them.


----------



## CUCURELLO (Mar 8, 2014)

1texansfan1 said:


> I have no idea where the OP is from -But Texas has MANY places where 75 is the limit and on our toll road 85MPH. That said -there is a direct correlation to gas mileage... even our Passat TDI drops at 85 + a lil bit. *My EOS is a 2014 and defiantly gets better than 30 @ 75-80. *
> I too love the EOS very fun car- quick and like the handling better than I expected from reviews. Only VERY minor gripes and most importantly would buy 2 more if I could afford them.


My 3.2 gets better mpg as highway speed increases.
2+ mpg at 75 vs 65 and adds another 1-2 mpg at 80-85 
It's even better if I let cruise control take over maintaining the speed; however that pushes my comfort zone as I prefer my right foot to be in charge

What is really odd, sometimes it seems that at 75 mph my gas mileage is better when in a 55mph zone than in a 65mph zone.
Go figure!!!


----------



## feq451 (Oct 2, 2015)

despite the self-righteous nature of the speeding comment, you did raise some good points. Plus you do live in Georgia where the cops are known to be PITA. I live in florida and everyone probably says the same about FHP. The air filter is new, I checked the plugs and they are good gapped at 0.03" even. I cleaned the pvc valve and actually used 93 octane instead of the regular 87 I usually use. My gas mileage shot up considerable tonight 26-30 using cruise between 72-80. 

My guess is the proper fuel made the difference but I'm shocked at such a change. usually higher octane allows for high boost and better timing but I didn't think and have never seen it make such a difference in mileage for me before. 

Adam


----------



## CUCURELLO (Mar 8, 2014)

feq451 said:


> despite the self-righteous nature of the speeding comment, you did raise some good points. Plus you do live in Georgia where the cops are known to be PITA. I live in florida and everyone probably says the same about FHP. The air filter is new, I checked the plugs and they are good gapped at 0.03" even. I cleaned the pvc valve and actually used 93 octane instead of the regular 87 I usually use. My gas mileage shot up considerable tonight 26-30* using cruise* between 72-80.
> 
> My guess is the proper fuel made the difference but I'm shocked at such a change. usually higher octane allows for high boost and better timing but I didn't think and have never seen it make such a difference in mileage for me before.
> 
> Adam


That's good news Adam
However results that impressive are likely not be attributable to fuel octane alone
See the research links below

In your original tests were you using Cruise Control?
(Meaning are you comparing apples to apples?)
If not, that too may have an influence on the results.
On my 3.2 (no turbo/ normally aspirated) letting Cruise adjust the throttle is incredibly efficient
Whereas an octane change downward to 89 or 87 from the usual 93 results in a negligible change in mpg but a noticeable change in performance

Edward

http://www.nicoclub.com/archives/gasoline-octane-myths.html
https://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/octane.shtml
http://www.carsdirect.com/car-buying/will-a-higher-octane-level-increase-a-cars-fuel-mileage


----------



## apprenticefitz (Oct 11, 2015)

On the highway with top speed of about 72- I average 32-33mph.


----------



## 1texansfan1 (Oct 6, 2015)

CUCURELLO said:


> My 3.2 gets better mpg as highway speed increases.
> 2+ mpg at 75 vs 65 and adds another 1-2 mpg at 80-85
> It's even better if I let cruise control take over maintaining the speed; however that pushes my comfort zone as I prefer my right foot to be in charge
> 
> ...


he he... Above 100 mph you will have to siphon off the extra gas!


----------

